# Loose Lug Nut?



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it loose? Not really, but this is strange. 
I was setting each wheel to 120# torque setting after having the wheel bearings done couple of weeks ago. I notice something I've never experienced before. Even thought the lugs are fully torqued, they will still move back and forth ever so slightly. All 24 of them do this. 
What the heck???


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The lug nuts have a thin chrome plate over them. It's probably the chrome plate you're feeling move slightly, not the nut itself.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I ran into this a while back.I orriginally thought my lugnuts were cracked.It is the thin chrome plate that is moving.If you look real close you will see the cover will have a little crack in them.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

